# Another guy hiding his items for sale on ebay



## Crazy8 (Sep 30, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/clay448/m.h...h=item2ca21c7bbb&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/clay448/m.h...h=item2ca21c7bbb&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562




???? How is he hiding them? If they are ebay, they are not realy hidden.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 30, 2015)

Lacking key search words.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 30, 2015)

12 bids on the pedals so far,somebody is finding them.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 30, 2015)

3 of those bids came just after I posted this, they were only at $43.50 when I posted.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't cha love it when you're hunting for parts, and u get that tiny thrill of finding something listed a just little funny, kinda like when u find a part at a garage sale, or a flea market, that Easter egg hiding out there somewhere. Then you log onto the CABE and find out that feeling isn't unique, the Easter bunny isn't real and that funny feeling is just gas.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 30, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/clay448/m.html?item=191698336699&hash=item2ca21c7bbb&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



 ... prob not hiding, probably not familiar with all of the nuances of the system.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Don't cha love it when you're hunting for parts, and u get that tiny thrill of finding something listed a just little funny, kinda like when u find a part at a garage sale, or a flea market, that Easter egg hiding out there somewhere. Then you log onto the CABE and find out that feeling isn't unique, the Easter bunny isn't real and that funny feeling is just gas.




Sounds like your "find" was found :eek:


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

When I find something I certainly don't tell anyone here...LOL


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 30, 2015)

But there is something odd about that black Elgin?? maybe 26" wheels under 28" fenders?


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 30, 2015)

this is part of the reason i dont post "stuff on ebay",  it ain't your bitniz.

post after you win, right?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 30, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Don't cha love it when you're hunting for parts, and u get that tiny thrill of finding something listed a just little funny, kinda like when u find a part at a garage sale, or a flea market, that Easter egg hiding out there somewhere. Then you log onto the CABE and find out that feeling isn't unique, the Easter bunny isn't real and that funny feeling is just gas.




Ha!....great comparison..


----------

